# WHAT KIND OF CLEAR TO USE OVER LEAF?



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

WHAT KIND OF CLEAR ARE U GUYS USING OVER LEAFING?? PLEASE POST CLEARS & WHERE TO GET THEM AT...ALSO IF THERE ARE ANY PRE MIXED & READY 2 USE???

PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

regular clear


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i get this question alot... i have done both with and with out on top and tell peeps the difference in finish... 

bottom line on top to SEAL it so it wont tarnish etc..yes you can clear it.. feel like a sticker and the best way is just to clear over it OVERALL meaning what ever panel you lay it over needs to be over cleared... most folks hide it over the finish with clear and striping..

to me the best results is clear OVERALL meaning to clear coat all panels so it lay flush with the finish after buffing etc.

thats just me i have never been a fan of doing striping or leafing JUST over the finish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2010, 02:08 AM~17942902
> *i get this question alot... i have done both with and with out on top and tell peeps the difference in finish...
> 
> bottom line on top to SEAL it so it wont tarnish etc..yes you can clear it.. feel like a sticker and the best way is just to clear over it OVERALL meaning what ever panel you lay it over needs to be over cleared...  most folks hide it over the finish with clear and striping..
> ...


X2


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2010, 12:08 AM~17942902
> *i get this question alot... i have done both with and with out on top and tell peeps the difference in finish...
> 
> bottom line on top to SEAL it so it wont tarnish etc..yes you can clear it.. feel like a sticker and the best way is just to clear over it OVERALL meaning what ever panel you lay it over needs to be over cleared...  most folks hide it over the finish with clear and striping..
> ...


x2
BUT WHAT ARE YOU GONNA CHARGE FOR A LEAF JOB INCLUDING CLEARING THE CAR VS JUST LEAFING AND CLEARING OVER THE LEAF
ALL COMES DOWN TO $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

i dont have the tools to do the whole car so wat can i use to just clear over the leaf?? :happysad:


----------



## inked (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 1 2010, 11:12 PM~17942327
> *regular clear
> *


x2


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

I used 1 Shot Hi Gloss on the gold leaf inside a set of wheels , works fine. 
otherwise on bigger pieces i would prefer to cover it with regular clear coat


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 2 2010, 05:10 PM~17947530
> *x2
> BUT WHAT ARE YOU GONNA CHARGE FOR A LEAF JOB INCLUDING CLEARING THE CAR VS JUST LEAFING AND CLEARING OVER THE LEAF
> ALL COMES DOWN TO $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *




i tell em if you like the sticker look, cool. if you like the sealed smooth to the touch look, its gonna cost more!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Anybody ever have problems with clear sticking to gold leaf? If you think about it, clear, or paint for that matter, mostly has a mechanical bond to the surface, that's your scratches from the sanding. The thing is, you can't sand gold leaf, obviously. So how does the clear stick? Purely a chemical bond? Sometimes I have problems with clear peeling off from leafing, sometimes months after I finished it. Once i taped over some gold leaf that had been cleared and finished, that shit peeled off in a sheet. 

I'm gonna start throwing some Bulldog over that shit :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 2 2010, 05:10 PM~17947534
> *i dont have the tools to do the whole car so wat can i use to just clear over the leaf?? :happysad:
> *


Good quality paint brush. Lay that shit on right and the lines from the clear should flow right out and leave you a decent finish.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

i mean what kind of clear kan i use over the leaf :happysad:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 2 2010, 03:19 PM~17948031
> *I used 1 Shot Hi Gloss on the gold leaf inside a set of wheels , works fine.
> otherwise on bigger pieces i would prefer to cover it with regular clear coat
> *


got any pics of the can???


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 2 2010, 08:55 PM~17950054
> *i mean what kind of clear kan i use over the leaf :happysad:
> *


hey bro, u can use any clear you want, 5 star ppg even the cheapest clear you can get as long as its urethane clear, just brush it on with a good brush,


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

just straight up clear?? no reducer or hardner?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 3 2010, 07:11 PM~17955419
> *just straight up clear?? no reducer or hardner?
> *


 :wow: mix the same way hno:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 2 2010, 07:56 PM~17949684
> *Anybody ever have problems with clear sticking to gold leaf? If you think about it, clear, or paint for that matter, mostly has a mechanical bond to the surface, that's your scratches from the sanding. The thing is, you can't sand gold leaf, obviously. So how does the clear stick? Purely a chemical bond? Sometimes I have problems with clear peeling off from leafing, sometimes months after I finished it. Once i taped over some gold leaf that had been cleared and finished, that shit peeled off in a sheet.
> 
> I'm gonna start throwing some Bulldog over that shit :angry:
> *


the main problem is the bond fails between the glue and the leaf. Bulldog wont help one bit. if it's coming off of the leaf then it's too thin. The only solution is to put as much clear as possible and DONT PUT TAPE OVER LEAF NO MATTER WHAT!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 3 2010, 08:01 PM~17955712
> *the main problem is the bond fails between the glue and the leaf. Bulldog wont help one bit. if it's coming off of the leaf then it's too thin. The only solution is to put as much clear as possible and DONT PUT TAPE OVER LEAF NO MATTER WHAT!!
> *


hey curly..is there any clear i kan brush on that is pre mixed & ready 2 go??


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

just get urethane clear coat from your local shop and mix it to its specifications. than brush it you should be fine


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 2 2010, 08:56 PM~17949684
> *Anybody ever have problems with clear sticking to gold leaf? If you think about it, clear, or paint for that matter, mostly has a mechanical bond to the surface, that's your scratches from the sanding. The thing is, you can't sand gold leaf, obviously. So how does the clear stick? Purely a chemical bond? Sometimes I have problems with clear peeling off from leafing, sometimes months after I finished it. Once i taped over some gold leaf that had been cleared and finished, that shit peeled off in a sheet.
> 
> I'm gonna start throwing some Bulldog over that shit :angry:
> *


that shit happened on my fuckn car it was crazy. clear just came off where there was leafing. pinstripper told me that he had to lay tape over leaf so it could come out even!!!!! but my boy came through and layed the leaf down again!!!!


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

leaf can also come off a car that has been cleared


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

kan anyone pre mix me a pint or 2 of clear ready 2 go??? :happysad:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

hit me up on a pm,


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 5 2010, 01:15 PM~17965314
> *kan anyone pre mix me a pint or 2 of clear ready 2 go??? :happysad:
> *


no such thing as "pre-mixed" clear. You have about an hour for clear to activated once it's mixed. you would get a block of ice in the mail. You can probably order small amounts of clear and hardener from coast airbrush.com. Or, if you absolutely have no other options, you can you the leafing size to topcoat the leaf temporarily.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks curly...im just not good at the mixing ratio & wat exactly 2 get


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 6 2010, 01:47 PM~17973201
> *thanks curly...im just not good at the mixing ratio & wat exactly 2 get
> *


go to you automotive paint store order a qt of clear, and activator...40 bucks


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 6 2010, 10:47 AM~17973201
> *thanks curly...im just not good at the mixing ratio & wat exactly 2 get
> *


most clears are 4:1..... you mix 4 parts clear 1 part activator, or 4 gallons or cups or spoons clear to 1gallon or cup or spoon activator, 
if you need help ask the person at the paint store, i'll sell you a little clear if you need some ,


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

how much homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 6 2010, 11:52 AM~17972816
> *no such thing as "pre-mixed" clear.
> *


The Dupli Color Clear that autozone sells is "premixed and ready to spray". I used it this past weekend on a small project and i recommend you stay away from it.... The paint store I normally go to was closed so this was my last resort...

Reasons why i didn't like it:
- Seemed very thin
- smelled like bleach
- very dull finish
- no shine or depth after wet sanding and buffing


Lesson Learned


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

cause thats lacquer^^ straight garbage


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jul 7 2010, 10:00 AM~17982035
> *cause thats lacquer^^ straight garbage
> *


:yes: my dumbass was impatient....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

on a side note, you now havr cancer from the lacquer. :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 7 2010, 10:16 AM~17982161
> *on a side note, you now havr cancer from the lacquer. :cheesy:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

How do you get the different color leafing? My paint place dont have a clue, on what im talking about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jul 7 2010, 11:21 AM~17982628
> *How do you get the different color leafing? My paint place dont have a clue, on what im talking about.
> *


 not sure excatly what you mean by diff color, but you spray kandy over the leaf before you clear


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i think he means Variegated leaf...

example done on a model car (pic from another forum)


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

can anyone put the right amount of clear in a jar & the right amonnt of activator in another & sell it to me...no garbage tho :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

so besides the clear what do i need?? activator?? reducer?? hardner??
please all help is appreciated!!


sorry im a newbie to this shit...gotta start sumwhere right lolz


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

bro go buy a qaurt of clear and a pint of activator, mix both and you have ready to spray clear


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jul 7 2010, 02:53 PM~17985221
> *bro go buy a qaurt of clear and a pint of activator,  mix both and you have ready to spray clear
> *


THANKS ALOT BRO ALL THE HELP IS APPRECIATED!!! CAN I ALSO BRUSH IT ON CUZ IMMA B USING A SQUIRREL HAIRED BRUSH & IMMA JUST CLEAR THE LEAF :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 7 2010, 04:56 PM~17985254
> *THANKS ALOT BRO ALL THE HELP IS APPRECIATED!!! CAN I ALSO BRUSH IT ON CUZ IMMA B USING A SQUIRREL HAIRED BRUSH & IMMA JUST CLEAR THE LEAF :happysad:
> *


 if thats what your gonna do jsut get striping clear, (one shot or HOK make it and im sure other companys) and yes you can apply with a brush


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jul 7 2010, 03:15 PM~17985439
> *if thats what your gonna do jsut get striping clear, (one shot or HOK make it and im sure other companys) and yes you can apply with a brush
> *


ANY PIKS HOMIE??? ITS JUST READY TO USE RIGHT?? :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANYBODY HAVE ANY PRE MIXED CLEAR READY 2 GO 2 SELL? :wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jan 25 2011, 12:46 AM~19689600
> *ANYBODY HAVE ANY PRE MIXED CLEAR READY 2 GO 2 SELL? :wow:
> *


i got some, by the time you get it will have been catalyzed 

go buy you a qt and activator


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jan 24 2011, 11:46 PM~19689600
> *ANYBODY HAVE ANY PRE MIXED CLEAR READY 2 GO 2 SELL? :wow:
> *


lol


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

i meant like one shot striping clear :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 24 2011, 10:32 PM~19689969
> *i got some, by the time you get it will have been catalyzed
> 
> go buy you a qt and activator
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2010, 05:27 PM~17948087
> *i tell em if you like the sticker look, cool. if you like the sealed smooth to the touch look, its gonna cost more!
> *


 :uh: :uh: STICKER LOOK.. :twak: ALOT OF CARS HAVE PINSTRIPES N LEAFING OVER CLEAN PAINT JOBS N STILL LOOKS CLEAN NOT NO STICKER LOOK.. :angry:


----------

